# Slacker issue... Test for me, please.



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

So I've noticed for the past few weeks that slacker is really screwed up. I first noticed that the station "Owner Favorites" would repeat the same 4 or so songs without me thumbs-downing anything really to speak of. Then decreased to 1 or 2 songs....

I've found out why.

Some songs on slacker have mislabeled flags with "explicit lyrics" or "DJ commentary" flags. As I have these inactive in my audio settings, it skipps more and more songs. If I allow DJ commentary and explicit lyrics, then the channel works as expected. However disabiling these options causes only a very few songs to play -- even though the songs it's skipping are 'clean lyrics'.

I have a few songs thumbs downed, so that when I play "Owners Favorites" now, I only get a perpetual circular loading symbol.

My wife's 3 does the same thing as my M3P. I logged into my personal Slacker account and the behavior was unchanged.

Can someone else confirm this happens with thiers? If this is across the board, then why hasnt there been anymore attention been raised to this issue? Not all channels affected, seems like Owners Favorites is the worst affected, but Top 40 Countdown is also affected.

BTW: I don't listen to pop music all the time, it's just the station I noticed the problem on.


----------



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

You do know that it’s not called Slacker anymore?
The name was changed months ago to LiveXLive
Just a FYI


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

LiveXLive powered by Slacker


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Can we get back on topic? 😆 so anyone confirm the issue?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Mayhem said:


> So I've noticed for the past few weeks that slacker is really screwed up. I first noticed that the station "Owner Favorites" would repeat the same 4 or so songs without me thumbs-downing anything really to speak of. Then decreased to 1 or 2 songs....


Yep, I just verified what you are seeing. Once I disabled "explicit lyrics" and chose "Owner Favorites" that station was reduced to just one song.


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Yep, I just verified what you are seeing. Once I disabled "explicit lyrics" and chose "Owner Favorites" that station was reduced to just one song.


Thanks, dude. I don't know how to report this, but as someone who filters out the dirty songs (got kids riding with me , y'know) some of the playlist are drastically reduced and it sucks big time.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

I haven't had that specific issue, but I did notice that the variety of music played on a channel is affected too much by songs that had a thumbs up. I started to un-thumbs up everything, but it will not save. I've tried pressing it and then skipping to next, and I've tried it while letting the song play through. Neither method works, so the variety is still pretty narrow on some of my stations.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mayhem said:


> Thanks, dude. I don't know how to report this, but as someone who filters out the dirty songs (got kids riding with me , y'know) some of the playlist are drastically reduced and it sucks big time.


I don't have the filter turned on, and don't think I've ever come across a song inappropriate for kids in the car. maybe it greatly depends on the 'station' selected. idk


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I don't have the filter turned on, and don't think I've ever come across a song inappropriate for kids in the car. maybe it greatly depends on the 'station' selected. idk


Try thumbing-up a Lil Jon song and see how that works for ya.


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Follow up: Support email sent to Slacker (LiveXLive). Got a basically "not my problem" response. Not sure if I should escalate it or just say forget it and wait for enough people to complain so they know it's an issue.

Here is the response:

*LiveXLive Listener*
Dec 29, 18:23 PST 
Songs are being inappropriately flagged for explicit content. If I play the Tesla 'Owners Favorites' playlist, only 1 song ("Trampoline" by Shaed) is the ONLY song that will play over and over if I have elected to skip songs with explicit lyrics.



*Frank S.* (LiveXLive) 
Dec 30, 09:50 PST 
LiveXLive receives its content information from record labels and rights-holders. This information is not independently verified by LiveXLive. As such, we do not guarantee that all explicit or non-explicit content is properly labeled. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
Best regards,
Frank
LiveXLive Support


----------

